
Complaints About the iPad’s Lack of Flash Support May Fade - amr
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/01/technology/01flash.html?em
======
ZeroGravitas
_"In addition, the patents surrounding HTML5 are owned by a group of
companies; Apple is a part of that group."_

I did a double-take here. First I dismissed it as the usual journalistic
misunderstanding, but is it really inaccurate?

